# Street Dreams Detail - Ferrari F430 3 Day Correction & Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2008 Ferrari 430 in for a 3 day full correction, interior and engine detail.










Began with the wheels and tires. Wheels were cleaned using regular soap and water with various brushes due to the carbon ceramic brakes.



















Wash process:

Foam w/ CG maxi suds
Soak w/ Optimum Power Clean 5:1
Hand wash using Lusso Oro

Brought inside with the heat on full blast (sub 40degree temps outside now)

Claying using ONR as lube










After claying 2 IPA wipedowns were done before taping. I spent a lot of time masking this car to prevent a messy cleanup after correction. Most importantly the clear film edges on the front bumper, nose and by the side air intakes (upper and lower) were masked carefully.



















Hood clear bra line taped thick enough so that I can run over it with a buffer and still not be onto the clear film as I was using a rotary for correction on the un-filmed upper half of the nose



















Next I took measurements with the PTG. The rear bumper and engine cover area were repainted a few months ago, I took careful readings and surprisingly they were very close to the factory levels, at most a 40micron difference in thickness. The color match job done was hands down the best I have seen

Factory reading...



















Re-sprayed panel



















Onto paint correction. I played around with the new Flex PE 14-2 which is quite a cool machine.

Products used... Meguiars M105, Sonax Perfect Finish (both for light cutting and finishing w/ varied pads)























































Switched to the Griots DA machine in the side skirts to make for easier polishing, these areas get hit the worst with RIDS and scuffs...










50/50, not every defect was able to be removed but the haze did come out into a nice gloss to match the rest of the car after polihsing










After finishing










Front nose needed a good bit of work...




























Before










After





































Clear film correction. This was about the worst condition clear film I have dealt with. Far too many RIDS and scracthes to yield very high levels of correction, as usual I swicthed to a DA for the correction process on the film.










After first pass










After several more passes using Powerfinish with a tangerine cutting pad



















I was having a lot of trouble wiping the film without marring it, I tried several types of microfiber all of which left some light marring behind... mind you I waited until the plastic cooled fully before wiping it.

I ended up using the eurow shag towels which seemed to glide best on the film not cause it to marr :thumb:



















Top portion of film polished... bottom part untouched










I had better luck with this part of the nose clear film, finally was able to get a high level of correction because the defects were not as severe...



















Polishing the rear decklid was a little tricky as the decklid sits adjacent to the rear quarter panel and I hate polishing over edges and onto another panel by mistake...

Soltuion:




























Decklid defects (re-sprayed area)



















50/50 after compounding










polishing with sonax perfect finish





































Engine took a bit of time to get right. Started with the exhaust, several polishing steps by hand a machine (on the can) to bring back the color

50/50










50/50




























After










50/50 of the intake manifold...










Again 50/50 difference in color with the left side untouched










Finished




























Cleaned up the trunk area, 50/50 of the cowl. Polished up plastic with Z-AIO to remove water spots










Interior was generally clean. The main focus was cleaning the leather to remove an old dressing's sheen and restore a more natural matte finish.

Before



















Put 2 coats of Opti seal on the CF trim




























Polished the wheels using Werkstat prime followed by 2 layers of Rejex for protection.










Finshed










Then came the finishing details. Clear bra line had some old wax buildup which needed to be removed before LSP. I used a rather unusual toothpick/mini hotdog holder which I bought for instances just like this... worked great.










Removed chalked up wax very nicely










Old wax on mirror trim as well, before










After










Glass cleaned using some new towels I just got in which are designed for use in hospitals to clean windows. They are made to not leave streaks or residue behind because bacteria can apparently grow in the residual product left on glass (for cars not such a huge deal as we have been using glass towels forever but in a hospital i can see how this would be a concern)

Either way they work great!










Up close










LSP: Menzerna Powerlock x3

Finished shots














































No outside shots this time, finished around 9pm.... I could have finished at 5 and it would have still been pitch black outside, ah winter detailing :doh:



















Final walkaround video...





*


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks spot on great work.


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

awesome work mate thats detail


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Notch work Dave , what deep black and superb F430 came out :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work - finish article looks great


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Great attention to detail, and great work as always


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

amazing work as always


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a fantatstic car to work on.....Great Finished Result :buffer::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Great improvement. Not often you see a black Ferrari, especially an F430! Would love to have one of those for a week, and an open pass around Cadwell Park, or maybe the Nurbergring


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job and amazing attention to the detail!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome work:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Epic work Dave, absolutely gorgeous, think you have changed my mind, parhaps I would like a black one in my garage after all :thumb:

thanks for posting, an absolute pleasure to watch it unfold.

Respect 

Mike and all at team face :wave:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Epic work Dave, absolutely gorgeous, think you have changed my mind, parhaps I would like a black one in my garage after all :thumb:
> 
> thanks for posting, an absolute pleasure to watch it unfold.
> 
> ...


Step it up, 458 Itlia in Grigio Scuro seems like a classy option :argie:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work fella,

and a nice write up


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results! Starting to like black Ferrari's even more. :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning results! Starting to like black Ferrari's even more. :thumb:


Ill never own a black car...again, even if one day its a Ferrari :wave:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

amazing:doublesho


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Lovely


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job there David :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Always enjoy rading you write ups, and your work is always top notch :thumb:..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks boys!


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

nice work, can i ask what you used to remove the old wax from the black plastic trim?


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

dsms said:


> Ill never own a black car...again, even if one day its a Ferrari :wave:


I am glad to see you admitting how painful it is to own a dark color.

The detail is amazing, car looks fantastic.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

johnp69 said:


> nice work, can i ask what you used to remove the old wax from the black plastic trim?


IPA sprayed onto a MF towel and wiped gently, few applications usually does the trick.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Fantastic results. The engine bay looks amazing!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice, a great job there on a beautiful car :buffer:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank all. Yes the engine bay took almost 2 hours to complete.


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Once again awesome work Dave!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

momentum001 said:


> Once again awesome work Dave!


Glad you enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome! EXIF for photos say they were taken in 2008! You must be dam busy getting the write up done now!

Love the black F430's


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

And some say 2010....Im confused! :lol:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

great work and I love this combo..
wonderful result mate..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> And some say 2010....Im confused! :lol:


The car was done in 2010, how could I be using a buffer that wasnt around in 2008? lol


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

great work


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Great work Dave .I have seen all your work and i admire you.But dont get me wrong why do you use gloss it products anymore.You find more efficency the menzena or the mequairs

Great work again:thumb: Greetings from Cyprus


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

spiros said:


> Great work Dave .I have seen all your work and i admire you.But dont get me wrong why do you use gloss it products anymore.You find more efficency the menzena or the mequairs
> 
> Great work again:thumb: Greetings from Cyprus


Not in over 1.5 years have I used that brand.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Always like your write ups and this is no exception, excellent work.


----------



## Alphamen (Feb 3, 2011)

Superb write up and photos as usual!! Enjoyed reading that a lot - thanks


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Alphamen said:


> Superb write up and photos as usual!! Enjoyed reading that a lot - thanks


More on the way:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..looks fantastic..


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------

